# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  تونس تتأهل إلي نصف النهائي وتستعد لمقابلة الجزائر

## مرهف

* نجح المنتخب التونسي في حسم التأهل إلي الدور نصف النهائي لبطولة أفريقيا للمحليين لكرة القدم  المقامة بالسودان.

حيث  تغلب نسور قرطاج علي المنتخب الكونغولي بهدف مقابل لاشيء، ليعزز التوانسة  بذلك التواجد العربي في الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة بعد أن تأهلت الجزائر  لنفس الدور في وقت سابق.

سجل زهير الزوادي هدف المباراة الوحيد في الدقيقة 50 من المباراة.. ليلاقي بذلك منتخب الجزائر يوم الثلاثاء المقبل بملعب الخرطوم.
*

----------

